# what guage strings for 5 string bass for playing in drop A?



## guitarjitsumaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I was wondering, I know a lot of you guys probably have to back up your sevenstring riffs with a 5 string bass when your at home recording so Im sure someone here knows. Ive been looking for replacement strings for a 5 string bass I just bought, because with the strings it came with when I go down to drop A that fifth string is just floppin everywhere. So what kind and guage of bass strings would you reccomend that is going to be good for riffs in B and be stable when I drop down to A?


----------



## No Soul (Sep 2, 2005)

nothing smaller than a 105, thats for sure.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

.130 is great for this tuning.


----------



## dpm (Sep 2, 2005)

.145, D'Addario sells them. Have your nut slots filed larger to avoid breaking the nut btw


----------



## Naren (Sep 2, 2005)

I broke the nut on my Epiphone three years ago when I put a pair of 15 gauge flatwound strings on. The low E was heavier gauge than the low B on my seven string. So, yeah, be careful as to not break the nut.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 3, 2005)

I've used a 130 and a 135, and both worked pretty well.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 19, 2008)

I would say a 135, minimun. I highly suggest a 140 or 145.


----------



## zimbloth (May 19, 2008)

I like .135 on my 35" ESP 5-string. Plays great. .145 seems a bit excessive but I'm not a bassist. All I know is the .135 plays great and sustains well.


----------



## Desecrated (May 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I like .135 on my 35" ESP 5-string. Plays great. .145 seems a bit excessive but I'm not a bassist. All I know is the .135 plays great and sustains well.



Not all of us have 35", I only have 32" on my 5-string  
So 145 and thicker ain't so bad then.


----------



## zimbloth (May 19, 2008)

32"? I didn't even know they made basses like that. I just thought it was 34 or 35.


----------



## F1Filter (May 19, 2008)

.130 or .135 hex-core works best IMHO. Something like DR Low Riders or Long Necks (If you prefer a taper core) will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 19, 2008)

Well the problem is most string companies that make 5 string sets don't have a tight B, plus your talking about tunning to drop A. So I listed strings that were 2-3 sizes bigger than the crap that comes in 5 string sets. A buddy of mine uses a 140 for A and it works great.


----------

